# Arrêt de l'iPod Classic - quelles alternatives ?



## travisbarker (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Le seul iPod qui valait encore, selon moi, la peine vient de disparaître. La question est simple : quelles sont désormais les alternatives à l'iPod Classic 160Go?

De préférence avec un disque dur interne et compatible avec iTunes.

A vous !


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2014)

Rien malheureusement 

C'était le seule avec une grosse capacités et compatible iTunes.


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Septembre 2014)

*si, il y en a*,  si on fait une croix sur l'utilisation avec iTunes, bien qu'on puisse exploiter sur d'autres lecteurs les listes de lectures iTunes...

Exemples : 

Cowon X7 : 160 Go de HDD : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cowon Plenue 1: 256 Go max (128 interne + 128 SDXC)





A&K AK120 Titan: 384 Go (dont 2 128 SDXC)





Sony ZX1 : 128 Go





Sinon, rien n'empêche de se construire son propre lecteur 250/500 Go ou 1To, compatible iTunes cette fois, pour peu qu'on y mettent moins de 55000 morceaux. (Au dela la database iTunes se met à bugger)

Voir ici


----------



## travisbarker (11 Septembre 2014)

Justement, quand on a un volume de données musicales important, s'il faut en plus passer tout ça sur autre chose qu'iTunes (que j'ai mis pas mal de temps à organiser correctement...), ça s'annonce compliqué...

Et quant aux alternatives, c'est quand même des produits à 1500$ de moyenne


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Septembre 2014)

travisbarker a dit:


> Justement, quand on a un volume de données musicales important, s'il faut en plus passer tout ça sur autre chose qu'iTunes (que j'ai mis pas mal de temps à organiser correctement...), ça s'annonce compliqué...  Et quant aux alternatives, c'est quand même des produits à 1500$ de moyenne



Ca dépend de ce qu'on appelle important mais on peut se dire en effet qu'au delà de 400/500 Go de musique, en fonction de ses formats de fichiers, iTunes en mobile n'est plus une bonne alternative. Pire au delà de 60.000 tracks, il plante carrément l'iPod, en tout ca dans mes essais. Ceci étant dit, iTunes n'est pas forcement l'interface idéale et on peut s'en passer facilement, même si on l'utilise par ailleurs sur son mac. L'important c'est d'avoir des tags bien renseignés et ca ca fonctionne avec d'autres logiciels aussi, d'autant que l'intérêt d'une grande capacité, c'est de charger une bonne fois pour toute son lecteur.

Une alternative que j'utilise mais il faut un touch ou un iPad, c'est le stockage sur un service en ligne. Par exemple, pour 24$, tu peux uploader 250 000 tracks sur Amazon Music
Le débit est de 256 kbs mais cela peut suffire en écoute nomade.

Sinon, les alternatives sont effectivement plus onéreuses car les très hautes capacités sont essentiellement des lecteurs audiophiles, à cause du poids des fichiers Flac, ou DTS et dont le son est loin devant ce que peut restituer les iPods. Mais le Cowon X7 par exemple est au même prix que l'iPod Classic...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Septembre 2014)

Le AK120 Titan a l'air d'être une vraie tuerie (le prix aussi).
Vraiment classe.


----------



## wallaby13 (12 Septembre 2014)

Sinon tu fais comme moi et tu cours chez un revendeur ou tu va sur internet et tu achète un des derniers modèle neuf avant sa disparition total sauf sur le marché de l'occasion.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (12 Septembre 2014)

Je crois que tout a été dit, le seules alternatives à l'ipod classic en matière de stockage sont des lecteurs audiophiles qui coutent un bras...

Bon à savoir le coup des 55.000 morceaux à ne pas dépasser. Il y a de la marge avant de les dépasser mais le cas échéant on peut dispatcher tout ça en plusieurs library je suppose


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Septembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Je crois que tout a été dit, le seules alternatives à l'ipod classic en matière de stockage sont des lecteurs audiophiles qui coutent un bras...


C'est cher mais tu vas vers du pro et tu peux te dire que c'est de la bonne came.
L'investissement en vaut peut-être la chandelle.
À étudier.
Maintenant on ne sait pas ce que l'avenir nous réserve.
Et puis, tout bien considéré, a-t-on vraiment besoin d'une énorme quantité de stockage sur un lecteur ?
Ça reste un appareil nomade dont le confort d'écoute reste assez variable (même dans un format non compressé). Un appareil utilisé dans des situations particulières.
Il parait inutile de le gaver de toute notre CDthèque, dans l'éventualité d'écouter cet album qu'on a plus écouté depuis 20 ans mais auquel on tient (que celui qui écoute plus de 40% du contenu de son lecteur lève le doigt), à moins de partir pour un long périple autours du monde (auquel cas le souci principal sera de trouver de l'énergie pour recharger le bidule). Un bon tri consciencieux et le tour est joué.
À côté de ça, rien n'empêche d'avoir chez soit un vrai système de musique centralisée sur disque dur de bonne capacité, épaulé par un lecteur média d'une qualité honnête. Système qui peut se révéler transportable selon ce qu'on fait (bien sûr pas dans la voiture). Quel système, c'est la question.
Je dis ça mais évidemment je suis le premier à gaver mon iPod sans jamais vraiment trier (fainéantise ?) et à l'utiliser à tout bout de champ, même à la maison (où il me suffirait d'écouter les CD, j'y gagnerais en qualité).



Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Bon à savoir le coup des 55.000 morceaux à ne pas dépasser. Il y a de la marge avant de les dépasser mais le cas échéant on peut dispatcher tout ça en plusieurs library je suppose


Ça parait être une bonne alternative d'avoir plusieurs library pour cette histoire de nombre limite de morceaux.
Mais.
Tu fais comment ?
Tous les artistes français sur une library et les étrangers sur l'autre ?
Tel genre sur une library, tel genre sur l'autre ?
Ça te demande déjà une certaine rigueur dans la gestion de ces library.
Et surtout.
Au final tu ne pourras synchroniser qu'une seule library sur ton iPod. Il te faut donc plusieurs iPods
Mais peut-être que c'est un faux problème cette limite.
J'ai 27000 morceaux pour 110Go 
Pour atteindre les 55000 morceaux j'avoisinerais les 220 ou 230 Go.
Là je parle de morceaux qui sont échantillonnés à 128 kbps pour une grosse majorité, donc mon exemple est dans une fourchette basse. Ceux qui privilégient la qualité musicale vont forcément dépasser les 230 Go pour un tel nombre de morceaux.
Bref, aucun iPod n'accepte une telle capacité (d'ailleurs Tuncurry, je suis curieux, qu'étaient donc ces 60000 tracks que tu as pu mettre sur un iPod, en le plantant, certes ?).
Il est donc nécessaire de se tourner vers un autre support.
Donc plus du tout obligatoire d'utiliser iTunes.
Et par voie de conséquence, inutile d'avoir à gérer plusieurs library.
CQFD, j'ai envie de dire.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (13 Septembre 2014)

> Et puis, tout bien considéré, a-t-on vraiment besoin d'une énorme quantité de stockage sur un lecteur ?



J'ai actuellement presque 350 go de musique sur Itunes...

J'ai crée une playlist ou j'ai mis tous les albums que j'estimais ne jamais vouloir me séparer. Cette playlist fait déjà 31 go pour 4345 morceaux. 

Pour des raisons "historiques" (j'ai commencé à encoder ma collection de CD quand les disques de 1 To n'existaient pas encore :bebe 60 % de ces albums sont en MP3 192 kbps. Mais recemment je me remet à encoder tout doucement une partie de ma collection (principalement le jazz et le rock progressif) en ALAC voir en AIFF. Taille estimée de ma playlist "regonflée", probablement plus de 45 go.

Parallèlement, je suis plus ou moins DJ et j'ai une belle collection de musique electronique. Ma "caisse de disque virtuelle" actuelle pèse près de 21 go pour plus de 1300 morceaux que j'aime avoir en permanence sur moi.:afraid:

J'estime donc mes besoins à plus ou moins 70 go. Je suis un vrai boulimique de musique mais même sans chercher à remplir mon Ipod jusqu'à la gueule je constate que toutes les solutions grand public sont larguées. Et qu'on ne me parle pas de l'iphone 128 go à 1200 balles :love:

Alors bien entendu si je n'avais pas le choix, je trierai encore plus, jécrémerai d'avantage mais je préfère ne pas avoir à me poser la question 



> Système qui peut se révéler transportable selon ce qu'on fait (bien sûr pas dans la voiture). Quel système, c'est la question.



On peut imaginer dans un futur plus ou moins proche pouvoir accéder à notre media center via un cloud personnel qui nous servira en haut débit notre contenu multimédia ou que l'on se trouve. Restera le problème de la qualité de l'accès à internet.



> même à la maison (où il me suffirait d'écouter les CD, j'y gagnerais en qualité).



Quand j'ai commencé à encoder c'était pour éviter justement de chercher sans arrêt mes CD. D'ailleurs j'en ai tellement éparpillé à droite à gauche que le problème se pose en ce moment d'en retrouver certains pour les encoder de nouveau en format audiophile :rateau:




> J'ai 27000 morceaux pour 110Go




18850 pour 350 go en ce qui me concerne


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Septembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> J'ai actuellement presque 350 go de musique sur Itunes...
> 
> J'ai crée une playlist ou j'ai mis tous les albums que j'estimais ne jamais vouloir me séparer. Cette playlist fait déjà 31 go pour 4345 morceaux.
> 
> ...



Dans un premier temps il n'est effectivement pas question décrémer iTunes, voilà bien un endroit où tu peux tout te permettre, un DD dédié à la musique au cul de la machine et roule ma poule.

Maintenant, il est clair que devoir écrémer pour coller à la capacité max de sa solution mobile c'est une tannée. Il est plus appréciable, comme tu le dis, de ne pas avoir à se poser la question.
Cependant, je ne suis pas certain que tu ne trouve pas ton bonheur dans le grand public (sans avoir à tamputer d'un bras pour l'achat d'un Touch).
Il fut un temps où Archos faisait de la bonne came. Mes recherches m'ont mené sur ça 
Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut en vérité mais, en restant dans un ordre de prix raisonnable, voilà une tablette que tu peux n'utiliser qu'en stockage musical. Avec 250Go et la possibilité de lire du Ogg Vorbis ou du Flac, t'es plutôt pas mal.
Et tu peux enfin encoder tes CD dans un format décent.
Reste à tester le rendu sonore au niveau qualitatif, bien sûr.




Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> On peut imaginer dans un futur plus ou moins proche pouvoir accéder à notre media center via un cloud personnel qui nous servira en haut débit notre contenu multimédia ou que l'on se trouve. Restera le problème de la qualité de l'accès à internet.


C'est le genre de truc que je n'envisage pas non plus.
Être dépendant d'un accès internet (sans même parler de la qualité d'accès) est, pour moi, rédhibitoire.





Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Quand j'ai commencé à encoder c'était pour éviter justement de chercher sans arrêt mes CD. D'ailleurs j'en ai tellement éparpillé à droite à gauche que le problème se pose en ce moment d'en retrouver certains pour les encoder de nouveau en format audiophile


Avec le recul, je préfère chercher mes CD (ça n'est pas bien pénible, ils sont tous classés, je suis psycho-rigide là dessus), ça me permet de ne pas toujours savoir ce que je veux écouter et d'agir au coup de coeur en passant en revue mes albums.



Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> 18850 pour 350 go en ce qui me concerne


Dès que tu encodes sans pertes ça t'augmente la facture, forcément.
De ça aussi j'en suis revenu, peu importe la qualité d'encodage sur mon iPod ce n'est que pour une consommation nomade. Mais moi je ne suis pas DJ, je n'ai donc pas d'obligation de qualité, ça n'est que pour moi.


----------



## CBi (13 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi, la solution est iTunes Match : 13000 titres en ALAC à la maison sur un vieux Mac et partout disponibles, certes dans une qualité moindre, en nomade  sur mon iPhone. 
Seule contrainte quand je n'ai pas de Wifi : garder un il sur sa consommation de data !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (14 Septembre 2014)

> peu importe la qualité d'encodage sur mon iPod ce n'est que pour une consommation nomade





> certes dans une qualité moindre, en nomade  sur mon iPhone.



J'ai tenté une expérience cet après-midi.

Sur mon ipod classic j'ai écouté l'album "Electric Ladyland"  de Hendrix (master de 1997) en deux encodages différents. Le premier en mp3 192 kbps (encodage d'origine effectué en 2003 avec Lame 3.92) et le second en ALAC tout fraichement encodé avec Itunes 11.4.

Et bien que je sois le premier à me moquer des dingos de hifi qui prétendent entendre des micro-différences au moindre bit d'encodage modifié, je peux vous assurer que la seconde écoute était bien plus agréable que la première.

Objectivement je sais que l'effet placebo y est pour beaucoup. Avec les capacités de restitution de l'ipod classic, de mes écouteurs Senheiser et même de mes oreilles, et des conditions d'écoute pas du tout analytiques, la différence doit être minime. Et pourtant le son m'a paru bien plus aéré, j'avais moins l'impression de "forcer" pour entendre, que mes oreilles "fatiguaient" moins...


----------



## Vanton (15 Septembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Objectivement je sais que l'effet placebo y est pour beaucoup. Avec les capacités de restitution de l'ipod classic, de mes écouteurs Senheiser et même de mes oreilles, et des conditions d'écoute pas du tout analytiques, la différence doit être minime. Et pourtant le son m'a paru bien plus aéré, j'avais moins l'impression de "forcer" pour entendre, que mes oreilles "fatiguaient" moins...



Pour remédier à ça l'idéal c'est de mettre l'iPod en lecture en boucle sur les deux morceaux et de sauter les pistes un nombre totalement aléatoire de fois sans regarder l'écran de façon à ne plus savoir quel morceau est lu. Une fois qu'on n'est plus capable de déterminer quel morceau est en cours de lecture on peut tester les deux. Et lorsqu'on pense avoir identifié  le meilleur on peut retourner voir l'écran pour vérifier. De cette façon l'effet placebo est beaucoup plus limité. 

Pour le coup je me suis l'autre jour amusé à tester des casques Beats à la FNAC sans savoir à quoi m'attendre. J'ai identifié celui qui me semblait le meilleur et j'ai ensuite vérifié sur Les numériques ce qu'il en était réellement. Je pensais avoir des oreilles en carton mais visiblement pas totalement puisque le casque dont le son m'a le plus plu est le mieux noté 

J'aime beaucoup ce genre de petit jeu à l'aveugle. 

Et pour en revenir au sujet, un pote s'était acheté un cowon à l'époque de la sortie des nano 4G (il avait hésité entre les deux donc je m'en rappelle bien) fin 2008. Je ne sais pas si l'entreprise a depuis amélioré son interface mais à l'époque elle était absolument atroce, tant visuellement qu'en matière d'ergonomie. C'était une vraie catastrophe par rapport à l'iPod Touch. C'est donc un point à vérifier aujourd'hui pour qui est habitué à l'interface excellente des iPod.


----------



## Léa12 (16 Septembre 2014)

Cette disparition de l'Ipod classique est bien triste, 

mais faut peut-être voir un côté positif, il va devenir un objet de collection et [FONT=&quot]ça  sera la classe de détenir un Ipod classique désormais [/FONT]


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Septembre 2014)

Les ipods classiques vont bientôt devenir des objets plus luxueux qu'un iphone 6 plus ou une Apple Watch plaquée or :lol:

L'autre grand avantage de l'ipod classique, c'est son autonomie. Les 36 heures annoncées par Apple sont bien la


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Septembre 2014)

Et déjà les prix explosent sur amazon(e).


----------



## Léa12 (17 Septembre 2014)

C'est de la folie !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (17 Septembre 2014)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Pour des raisons "historiques" (j'ai commencé à encoder ma collection de CD quand les disques de 1 To n'existaient pas encore :bebe 60 % de ces albums sont en MP3 192 kbps. Mais recemment je me remet à encoder tout doucement une partie de ma collection (principalement le jazz et le rock progressif) en ALAC voir en AIFF.* Taille estimée de ma playlist "regonflée", probablement plus de 45 go.*




Nouvelle estimation à 80 go :rateau:


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2014)

C'est quand même con que les prix explosent aujourd'hui, j'ai vendu 25 un 160go de dernière génération avec le disque HS il y a quelques mois...  J'aurais dû attendre !!

Mais j'ai encore un 4G Photo 30go avec le disque HS... Avec un peu de chance lui aussi son prix va flamber...


----------



## CBi (19 Septembre 2014)

Flamber ce n'est pas grave mais attention à ce qu'il ne gèle pas...

Je ne sais pas si sur les machines récentes la batterie avait été modernisée, mais sur les anciens iPods (avant qu'on les appelle Classic), la techno utilisée craignait le froid. J'en ai perdu un oublié dans ma voiture un soir d'hiver.


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Septembre 2014)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est quand même con que les prix explosent aujourd'hui, j'ai vendu 25 un 160go de dernière génération avec le disque HS il y a quelques mois...  J'aurais dû attendre !!



Faut pas exagérer non plus, les prix des classics en occase  restent tout à fait abordables. Cela reste un pb de demande.


----------



## Léa12 (19 Septembre 2014)

Tu peux tenter de le vendre plus cher en effet


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (19 Septembre 2014)

Oui cela reste de la spéculation. C'est comme certains jeux vidéos comme "Final Fantasy VII" en édition originale qui se vendent super-cher car soit-disant rares alors que dans les faits des millions d'exemplaires sont en circulation.


----------



## gramouk (26 Décembre 2014)

Avez vous vu ce que fait fiio, ca a l'air vraiment pas mal.

http://www.fiio.net/en/products/2


----------



## brunitou (29 Janvier 2015)

Si quelqu'un est intéressé par un Classic 160Gb neuf sous blister, qu'il me fasse signe en MP


----------

